# Attention: Calling all helix oem rep owners



## pgk2004 (Nov 4, 2005)

seeing that this issue has not been covered at all anywhere in the world of vwvortex, therefore im going to take a shot in here. 

my buddy (Mcbee) and i ended up doing a retrofit inside the jetta oem reps:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...ade-for-Helix-OEM-HID-Reps-(Possibly-OEM-too)

what we want to do is the dual blinker mod on the reps, for them to be constantly on when powered. problem is that there are only 2 leads to the turn signal bulb and im looking for a constant power source like the city lights, but without a relay im afraid of the city light blinking with the turn signal bulbs.

is the only way to put in a relay of some sort in somewhat ? has anyone attempted this on the oem reps ?

sorry if it makes no sense but i am currently in class rushing.

Much appreciated:beer:


----------



## PA-TDI (Feb 10, 2009)

Your going to have to add another lead to the harness. At least that's what I did when I did the dual blinker mod in a gti. BTW I LOVE the HID REP Retrofit.


----------



## McBee (Aug 11, 2006)

PA-TDI said:


> Your going to have to add another lead to the harness. At least that's what I did when I did the dual blinker mod in a gti. BTW I LOVE the HID REP Retrofit.


 Thanks for the reply! I was talking with the OP earlier today and after drawing a couple diagrams, I came to the same conclusion - need an additional constant hot lead. Glad someone else agrees with that because I'm not the _best _when it comes to electricity.


----------



## PA-TDI (Feb 10, 2009)

Just so I'm clear on what you want to do.. You want to have them turn on for DRL and work as turn signals too?

The OEM Jetta headlights do that, there are 3 leads going to the bulb though, 1 for turn, 1 for constant DRL, and the ground. The bulb must be dual filament as well.


----------



## McBee (Aug 11, 2006)

PA-TDI said:


> Just so I'm clear on what you want to do.. You want to have them turn on for DRL and work as turn signals too?
> 
> The OEM Jetta headlights do that, there are 3 leads going to the bulb though, 1 for turn, 1 for constant DRL, and the ground. The bulb must be dual filament as well.


 On the OEM Reps, the turn signal only has two leads, turn signal hot and ground. The constant hot is being used by the city light (LED under the high-beam bowl).


----------



## PA-TDI (Feb 10, 2009)

Oh, you could tap the DRL lead and use that and still have the LED.


----------



## pgk2004 (Nov 4, 2005)

PA-TDI said:


> Oh, you could tap the DRL lead and use that and still have the LED.


so tap the hot lead of the turn signals to the DRL lead ?


----------



## McBee (Aug 11, 2006)

PA-TDI said:


> Oh, you could tap the DRL lead and use that and still have the LED.


 I believe Paul (the OP) has disabled the DRL and since it also controls the low-beam (HID lighting) circuit, I doubt he would want that.

I believe another independent lead is the solution unless there are other ideas.

EDIT: Well, there you are, Paul - you have your DRL disabled by the bent TFL pin on the switch correct?


----------



## pgk2004 (Nov 4, 2005)

McBee said:


> I believe Paul (the OP) has disabled the DRL and since it also controls the low-beam (HID lighting) circuit, I doubt he would want that.
> 
> I believe another independent lead is the solution unless there are other ideas.
> 
> EDIT: Well, there you are, Paul - you have your DRL disabled by the bent TFL pin on the switch correct?


yes, i bent that TFL pin a while ago. this seems like more a problem than what its worth.


----------



## PA-TDI (Feb 10, 2009)

You do have a euro switch right? What comes on when you turn the switch 1 click?


----------



## pgk2004 (Nov 4, 2005)

PA-TDI said:


> You do have a euro switch right? What comes on when you turn the switch 1 click?


just the city light.


----------



## PA-TDI (Feb 10, 2009)

Sorry, that was stupidity on my part.. Like I said before, your going to have to add another lead to the turn signal harness, tap the city light lead not the DRL. My bad.


----------



## pgk2004 (Nov 4, 2005)

PA-TDI said:


> Sorry, that was stupidity on my part.. Like I said before, your going to have to add another lead to the turn signal harness, tap the city light lead not the DRL. My bad.


that what Chris (Mcbee) said. However, what about when the turn signal blinks wont the city light blink as well ?


----------



## PA-TDI (Feb 10, 2009)

They shouldn't it's a completely seperate + wire, and you should be using a dual filament bulb.
Should look like this


----------



## McBee (Aug 11, 2006)

pgk2004 said:


> that what Chris (Mcbee) said. However, what about when the turn signal blinks wont the city light blink as well ?


 If we don't have a new wire, yes. But, the addition of the new wire will allow the city light to remain in a solid state, while the turns blink.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

I did this mod on regular Golf housings a long time ago, but used a jetta connector to power the low wattage filament of turn signal bulb

iirc, the OEM reps uses a H21W bulb for the turn signal. So, you would need to put a resistor in with the city light light function, so you won't get the full 21W all the time.


----------



## pgk2004 (Nov 4, 2005)

McBee said:


> If we don't have a new wire, yes. But, the addition of the new wire will allow the city light to remain in a solid state, while the turns blink.


so when we doing this yo:laugh:


----------



## McBee (Aug 11, 2006)

BsickPassat said:


> I did this mod on regular Golf housings a long time ago, but used a jetta connector to power the low wattage filament of turn signal bulb
> 
> iirc, the OEM reps uses a H21W bulb for the turn signal. So, you would need to put a resistor in with the city light light function, so you won't get the full 21W all the time.


 So, I would jump the hot lead from the city light over to the turn-signal hot with a resistor in between to reduce the output. Then the turn signal hot lead would tap into the jumped wire, post-resistor? 

I'm not sure if the bulb that is in the OEM reps is dual filament though - which I assume is needed for this to work?

EDIT: And no, it is not an H21W bulb, but I'm not sure of the type. It has two prongs with respective slip connectors.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Quick pic.











No, I do not know what resistance to use. Use a linear potentiometer to figure out the resistance you need, and you can buy the appropriate resistor for the circuit

Link to Helix OEM reps
http://www.20squared.com/product_p/2028.htm

Goto the tech specs tab and it tells you the bulbs you need


----------



## pgk2004 (Nov 4, 2005)

BsickPassat said:


> Quick pic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



that is awesome :beer:


----------



## McBee (Aug 11, 2006)

pgk2004 said:


> that is awesome :beer:


 Agreed :beer:

Thanks for the help :thumbup:


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

no prob.

tough my electrical knowledge only goes as far as high school.

but a pic is worth a thousand words.

youdon't have to cut the wires to the parking light. NThogh you need the diodes to control flow direction


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

BsickPassat said:


> No, I do not know what resistance to use. Use a linear potentiometer to figure out the resistance you need, and you can buy the appropriate resistor for the circuit


That should work - but I suspect that the bulb will fail quickly. Halogen bulbs don't like to be run with the power reduced that much.

What's wrong with city lights anyway?


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

H21w is not halogen. It is Incadescent


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

Uh, *H*21W and *H*6W are both *H*alogen.


----------

